# Quality Wire Crimper



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Is there any vendor out there that sells a quality wire crimper? I've had it with the cheap one from Dadant. The same one other suppliers sell with the red plastic handles. It tears into your hands trying to squeeze it hard enough to crimp and the wheels are already getting grooves in them from the wire. I'd rather pay more money and get a good quality tool than to use cheap.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

So I take it that no one sells a quality crimper!? Looks to me like someone with a set of metal skills could fill a niche market here. I know a few talented members (Roland) that could probably fabricate a nice crimper. Am I the only one wiring foundation?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I am going to plead almost total ignorance on this one Barry. Been a few years since I wired foundation but we didnt crimp just compressed the end bars a bit then wove the wire through as tight as one could get it by hand then release the end bar pressure to tighten it. Am I missing something?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I like the crimped wire as it seems easier to embed without cutting through the wax. It's also the way to tighten up the wire on used frames. Usually the wire has lost its tension by the time it's ready for new foundation. I guess it's not essential to wiring, but something I've grown accustom to.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

So you dont use crimp wired foundation?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

No, I've milled my own foundation from my own wax.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

But of course, sorry I can't be of help. I have no doubt one of our inventors will come to your rescue. Thats two things I've learned today. The other is that they are selling Grain Belt beer out here again and I couldn't resist trying one to see if it still had the unique taste I remembered back in the day.......yup still bad. But then only a beer snob like you could understand.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I bought the cheap one with the plastic handles, took it and a pair of cheap Chinese lineman pliers to the local welder and had him make this:
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/WireCrimpers.JPG


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

This is what I use. I'm sure it is also available in the USA:
http://www.honeybee.com.au/catalogue/page3.htm


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

That's what I'm looking for. The metal handle one.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

jim lyon said:


> Grain Belt beer


Eeewww, beer from corn. Weak, tasteless, cheap, boring, you know; Miller, Bud, Coors, etc.


----------



## HTC (Mar 17, 2012)

As much as beer costs I think I will start making corn wine. At least I can make 200 gal. a year.

Ya Ya the neighbors will not like a still in the back yard so wine it is.

OK how do you use the crimper? Do you roll it along the wire or do you make a dog leg at one point?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Barry said:


> Eeewww, beer from corn. Weak, tasteless, cheap, boring, you know; Miller, Bud, Coors, etc.


I agree. But Budweiser, at least is not a _corn_ based beer - its _rice_ based. 
http://www.budweiser.com/en/our-bee...our-beer/five-ingredients-no-compromise/index

Miller / Coors says:



> MillerCoors uses only the finest ingredients, including ideal brewing water, choice hops, barley, grains, yeast, and our Brewmaster’s passion for great beer. We think you’ll agree that the taste and quality of these beers is a winning combination that’s unsurpassed in today’s marketplace
> Gluten and non-gluten proteins are found in_ wheat, rye and barley_. Because of the brewing process itself and filtration, beer made from barley malt does not contain large amounts of protein; however, some protein is essential for beer quality. Therefore, there are some proteins and trace amounts of gluten in our products.
> 
> http://www.millercoors.com/FAQs.aspx#Topic9Q63​


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

OK, rice is just as bad. Funny, read the reviews of Bud and many talk of tasting corn. (http://beeradvocate.com) Busch and Rolling Rock use corn.

HTC, I wire up a frame (3 across for my medium frames) pulling the wire as tight as possible by hand. Run the crimper across each wire tightens everything up nicely and also widens the wire with the zig-zag pattern making it easier to embed, I think. I use electric current to melt the wires into the wax.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

"OK how do you use the crimper? Do you roll it along the wire or do you make a dog leg at one point?"

Simply run it along the wires. Very quick and very effective. I've had this one for many years.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

You may like to see this short video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XQMsYeQgSI&feature=BFa&list=PL3D06C385260B1EA1


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

HTC said:


> OK how do you use the crimper? Do you roll it along the wire or do you make a dog leg at one point?


Here is how I do it. A little less perfect and technical than Max's method, but faster. 









These frames used to be deeps, but I've converted all my frames and boxes over to mediums. That's why I've highlighted the grommets I use for the shorter frame. A nail goes in right next to the grommet on the lower right side.









Again, a nail is set right next to the top left grommet.









Wire is thread through the holes. I wrap the end of the wire around the top left nail three times by hand. Set the nail, break the remaining excess wire off by bending it back and forth a few times. Now I pull the other end of the wire tight while at the same time pulling on the middle wire to take up any slack, moving on to the bottom wire last.









Wrap the wire around the bottom nail. Set the nail and bend wire to break.









It now looks like this. The wire when plucked has a tone to it.









Now I run the crimper across each wire to really tighten up the wires. The tone just got higher. (note crappy crimper)









When your done, wires are tight looking like this. I can't bend the side bars in when wiring since they're mediums, not deeps, and since I made my frames, the thickness is a full 3/8" and very ridged, not like the thinner side bars you buy from the suppliers. I'll take another set of pictures showing how I install the foundation and embed the wires.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Barry, we made some modifications since the video was taken. We drive the small nail into the narrow part of the side bar ( picture no 2 in your series) not as you do. By placing it there ( and we did it like you do for more then 30 years - slow learners we are!) it is not in the way of the next bar. After uncapping my wife ( the un-capper) runs a scraper along the wide part of the side bar and removes the propolis and wax and of course the nail has always been in the way. Try it. It makes no difference in wiring but easy for maintenace.
Simply put ( on picture two) move the nail a couple of inches to the right and it will never be in the way. Hope this helps.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I understand and good point. I can only think of once or twice that those nails ever caused my hive tool to catch so it hasn't been an issue with me.

OK, so here is the video. I had to hold the camera, so this is a one handed installation job!  I now only use a kerf top bar, but still have some old wedge frames in use, adding an extra step that is unnecessary. I let gravity work for me and place the wax on top of the wires. As soon as I see the wire line appear, I turn the power off and gently push down to assure wax to wire contact. This goes very fast when you can use both hands! My milled wax sheets are 9-1/4" x 16-1/4" so I just cut them in half and let the bees build out the bottom portion freestyle.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Good one - thanks Barry. Do you use a 12 V battrey or what for the embedder? I have one but have never used it. I still use an electric wheel. Old habits...!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Probably don't want to see my setup! I run the current through an clothes iron base. I keep planning to change over to a battery charger, but haven't gotten around to it. That wheel you use, I've never seen that before. Does it heat the wire, or melt the wax?


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

You find the electric wheel here:http://www.qualitybeekeepingsupplies.com.au/index.php/catalogue-2/24-embedders
It heats the wire AND at the same time the wax. I find it very fast and reliable. It did take a little getting used to it.


----------

